# 2011 Custom Farm Work Rates University of KY



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.ca.uky.edu/cmspubsclass/files/ghalich/CustomMachineryRatesKentucky2011.pdf


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Fred. This is a valuable tool that UK provides and gives one a real basis for Ag related service rates. I use alot of info that UK provides for AG purposes (especially forage) and I am thankful for their research.
Regards, Mike


----------

